# Electric Supercharger



## QG13DE (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome by you 


How deep-black
I want to ask you a question 


We are at me engine QG13DE 
She is being found in the East he wrote the word "only" after the total 


I/she/you heard they came at you a Electric Supercharger in him appeared he cheated him agree with a truth 


A child a second question 


I want that exchange QG13 - QR25 
That your suggestion and watery the requirements which he needed it 


Thanks to you


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

WTF???


This guy really needs to put the pipe down.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i dont think he's from america


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it may have gone through a translator website or something of the sorts.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wat the hell kinda translator does that


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Either way, eletical supercharger is CRAP.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> wat the hell kinda translator does that


babelfish, it totally sucks.

QG13DE to QR25 would be expensive.

electric supercharger=garbage, rubbish, trash.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

A friend of mine just spent $600 on a dual motor electric supercharger that he is installing on a Maserati V6. It's carbureted [three Weber DCNF's] and he's building a box to enclose them. I don't know the company that makes it but he said it is designed for 1.5 lbs. of boost on a 350 Chevy, so he might get 2 lbs. on his 3.0 liter V6. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I asume it can work, but where will he get all that electricity from to move those blower electric engines?
And all that effort for 2 pounds?
A turbo would be the logical choice, he could get an aerocharger (or two), it doesnt even need an oil line feed/return...
Peace


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I asked him what brand it was and he said E-Ram. Their website is located *here*. He says his dual motor setup draws 120 amps. He has a 140 amp one wire GM alternator on it. The battery acts as a buffer when the motors start up. They spool to 23,500 rpm in .1 second! 

Here's a pic: 









It should be interesting.  I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

As much as I know electric engines have the highest torque when starting
When boosting it would need more fuel, some timing checking, bla bla bla
And when it is not used, would the propeller be restrictive?
I tried to reinvent the wheel trying to build a belt driven supercharger, and ended using a turbo  
Peace


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I spent quite a while reading the details on their site. They claim that with about 1.7 psi of boost the O.E. engine controls can handle that no problem. For our MAF equipped cars, they mandate installing the unit between the air mass meter and the throttle valve. We're talking about a 4% to 6% power gain. And that's _in addition to_ the gains you already have if you've got a CAI header, etc. Nothing huge here but fun anyway! 










What's also nice is it is easy to transfer it from one car to the next.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I am interested in how this project goes
Peace


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't figure out why people are still awed by psi numbers. Boost doesn't mean squat.

what's the lb-min the compressor flows? That'll tell the tale. I bet it's not even half that of something like a vortech supercharger........if that.

it'll be a big hassle and big waste of money.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

*electric supercharger*

i have seen so much negative shit on these blowdryers im starting to wonder. i have no licence and a pocket full of cash. im gonna try one of these superchargers hopefully, not likely, to prove you all wrong, lol. ill get back on this one definately:banhump:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*The results from the E-Ram setup.....*

I forgot about this thread until this morning. Thanks for the bump. My friend put the max boost [tandem motor] E-Ram setup on his triple carbureted Maserati V-6 engine in his tube chassied open wheel ice race car. He dynoed with and with out it. The setup only made about 1 psi of actual boost and altough it *did* make a few more lbs. feet of torque consistently from idle through the most of the rpm range, it ran out of steam at the top end and actually _cost_ a few h.p. above 5-K. E-Ram has a money back gauranty if you dyno and it doesn't give the claimed increase. I don't think my friend returned his though. He liked the added torque out of the corners. For $600, I'd have sent it back....


----------

